

Practical Uses of CSS3 - iiijjjiii
http://www.viget.com/inspire/practical-uses-of-css3

======
dcurtis
The internet is such a pile of crap. Why all these things can't work perfectly
in every browser is just beyond belief. The W3C is worse than the UN.

As a remember: All of these work great in Webkit. Some of these things don't
work right in Firefox (the drop shadows are rendered very badly, for example).
And none of them at all work in any type of common IE.

~~~
walkon
Which WebKit browser are you using? Chrome 3 in Windows failed on one of his
examples (see my other comment).

And yes, very lame that IE gets none of these. None!

~~~
dcurtis
I use the Webkit Nightlies at <http://webkit.org>.

Chrome fails at a lot of Webkit standard stuff.

~~~
walkon
I thought WebKit's WebCore would be to blame for this and not Chrome. Is it
because Chrome (v3) is using outdated versions of WebKit or I am I
misunderstanding what WebCore does ( _very_ possible)?

------
walkon
WebKit (Chrome 3) fails on his second input border radius example where all
the corners are defined with one attribute:

    
    
      -webkit-border-radius: 3px 6px 8px 10px;
    

Currently, those have to be defined as separate attributes for each corner for
this to work. Would this be considered a bug in WebKit? This is their
proprietary attribute, so they aren't necessarily supposed to behave as the
W3c specifies...

~~~
Groxx
Safari doesn't render it for me, but the WebKit nightlies do (they're
<i>phenomenal</i>. Usually more stable than Safari, and faster than anything
else). I guess I'm the opposite of you, as Chrome does. I'm on a Mac though.
Odds are versions are different if you're on a Windows machine.

As to the "bug in WebKit", only if it's supported in that version of webkit.
Restart Chrome, and if it's still there, hunt for an existing bug report, and
check if it's supposed to be supported. If yes, it's a bug. If no, then wait
until a Chrome update (no clue how often they'll update the WebKit part of it,
though).

------
decadentcactus
I'm wondering why most of the larger browser makers don't get together to
agree on something. The W3C can clean it up later.

I just don't think it would be too hard for Moz/Webkit team/IE team to agree
to support 'border-radius' and other things. Any smaller browsers would catch
on soon enough anyway.

Well, getting the IE team to get it to work may be a challenge.

~~~
Groxx
In addition to the comment by Bodhi, I feel I should point out that this is a
HORRIBLE idea. Microsoft has been doing this for quite a while, and that's
part of the reason web support (among other kinds of support) is so nasty.

If anything, the W3C exists to make sure the standards don't conflict with
themselves. When amateur spec-designers start throwing around specifications,
run for the hills. There's going to be enough hellfire, brimstone, and general
fail to satisfy any armageddon cult, but they'll all disagree on how the fail
is going to happen. Endless hours will be spent in chatrooms and forums
debating which fail will win, and in the end everyone has to crawl into their
radiation-, mutant-rat-, gelatinous-ooze-, cosmic-ray-, alien-proof-bunkers
every 37 minutes just to survive the onslaught of potential fail.

------
Tagith
Great article! It's a damn shame it's going to be another decade before we can
actually use any of these properties and expect them to work...

~~~
rimantas
<http://a.deveria.com/caniuse/>

~~~
Groxx
handy link. nearly got an audible "omg" at IE's fail...

